# Leaking main drain clean out plug



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

You have a couple options, you can get an adapter for the pipe and have a standard cleanout plug, or go and get a new pipeplug/test plug similar to what you have. As for the mess left on the floor, that is unacceptable, we're not talking saw dust here. That should of been cleaned up, I assumed their maid service is for over-flows or ruptured pipes, not from him/her working on the pipe.


----------

